# Should i get a second cat??



## josajojosa (Oct 5, 2008)

I have had Missy now since she was 7 weeks old, she is now 7 months, she was speyed last month and is a housecat. My partner was out of work for a few months after being made redundant and whilst i was at work he would sometimes let her in the back garden (i could kill him) i dont want her to be an outdoor cat as we have cars speeding on the road outside our house all the time and also we have some not so nice kids down the street who i wouldn't trust very much. Anyway Missy seems to be more aggressive since being speyed, she bites whenever you touch her and runs around the house like she is possessed and lately she is scratching, biting and trying to pull our carpets up and crying a lot.
She is locked in the kitchen at night and has the run of the house through the day, i have spoken to other friends who have said it would be best to get another cat but a kitten as her mothering instinct will come out and she will calm down, does anyone agree with this or can anyone suggest anything??


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

How much stimulation does she get? i.e, toys, activity centers, play time etc?
House cats need a lot to keep them occupied..and if she is alone at times perhaps another cat would help.


----------



## josajojosa (Oct 5, 2008)

she has a massive scratch post and a million toys but she will only play with them when we are around to play with her but as we are at work i was thinkin that she should have another 'friend'


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

cats can act out if lonely so a friend is always worth a try  I would try to get her a companion similar in age to herself (ie 4-7 months) rather than a tiny kitten just so the baby doesn't get too squashed, also means easier for them to get straight on and playing properly without supervision. That being said Indy was 7 months and Misha 11 weeks when they met and it worked but Misha was squashed by accident an awful lot and they needed a lot of supervision to stop accidents.

Overall I say go for it and good luck 

re the garden too, have you looked at the possability of catproofing or building a pen for her to have safe outside access?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep me to go for it ! :thumbup: i have 5 and they are great company for each other they all get on so well and i've NEVER seen them fight or argue :thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I would take your cat back to the vet first to see if she isn't in some kind of pain.If the vet can't find anything then I think maybe another cat would be good company for her, I would say a laid back male would be a best match for her. good luck in your search for a new fur baby


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,
I think a second cat is a great idea, if you are out at work all day its pretty hard for her, then when she sees you she gets all excited and could be why she gets hyper and starts nipping. Someone else suggested a vet check first to ensure she is ok, I think this is advisable. 

Good luck finding another kitten if thats the way you go lol.

Izzie


----------



## retrocircles (Jan 11, 2008)

I would also recommend another cat, but again, the same age rather than 12 weeks. 

We got our first kitten, waited until around the same time as you to get our second, and it was living hell. Poppins (slightly older) would attack Madison all of the time. & Madison being a tiny kitten really couldn't defend himself. To the point where Poppins actually scratched his eyeball & it was bleeding on the inside! Luckily it healed perfectly leaving no damage.

They will both want to play, but unfortunately in most cases the younger kitten will most likely lose! An unfair fight! 

We ended up seperating them until Madison was about 5 months old, then re-introduced them.


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a second cat for the same reasons. Even though we play with Yuki a lot we are at work all day. When we get home she is quite demanding - claws the furniture to get attention - and can get quite bitey when she's excited. She is very interested in other cats in the neighbourhood and calls to them. I know in her previous life she lived with another cat and I'm thinking she is wanting a playmate. We had her since she was 4 months and she is now 9 months. I'm a bit worried in case a second cat is not as clean as she is and so much cat hair! I think it's impossible to know for sure if it's the right thing to do until you try it.


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

First be sure your cat isn´t in pain. But if all is ok, I´d say getting another cat is not a bad idea. We´ve had three cats for 16 years and now with the "new" cats we have three again. There´s no more "trouble" with three than with one. They are the best of friends, sleep together in a big bundle, play with each other, eat together (well, not from the same bowl). And we don´t have bad conscience to leave them alone for the day.

Leena


----------



## josajojosa (Oct 5, 2008)

she was like this when we got her but not as bad and i mentioned it to the vet and they checked her for fleas thinking it would be that but she was clear. i have seen the vet since and she just said that she has a cat and hers was the same and they just grow out of it and there is nothing to worry about, im definitely thinking about a second cat though and will def look at one similar age to missy. 
thanks for all your comments x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

josajojosa said:


> she was like this when we got her but not as bad and i mentioned it to the vet and they checked her for fleas thinking it would be that but she was clear. i have seen the vet since and she just said that she has a cat and hers was the same and they just grow out of it and there is nothing to worry about, im definitely thinking about a second cat though and will def look at one similar age to missy.
> thanks for all your comments x


I could not reply to this, as i have not long been a cat owner

Good luck finding another cat, i hope they both get on fantastic!
x


----------

